

Ask HN: How to be patient when learning? - bob31

Please help me thank you! :)
======
cblock811
I think taking time to reflect on the progress you made in the last week/month
can be good to keep you from burning out. That or finding someone who has a
mastery of what you're learning and just talking with them about what you have
been doing. Both of those helped me get through learning programming for the
first time.

------
antonrufino
Try to have a goal you want to accomplish. For example, while I was still
learning to program, my goal was to make something like the ones you would
find on chrome experiments. Having a goal not only gives you direction, it
gives you something to look forward to.

------
coralreef
Change your expectations from short term to long term.

------
audioglass
Try and visualize how your life will be improved after you've invested in
learning over a period of time.

------
zzzzz_
Eternal September?

------
aligajani
What exactly is the problem that you're facing?

~~~
bob31
Learn foreign language for example.

